# Power lifting



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

Alright I seen POBs log and went through a couple pages and decided I want to incorporate a pl routine into my training.I am a physique competitor and been using non linear / cube method of and on for a while and making steady progress just wanting something new (+ some of my compounds are embarrassing).I'm not looking for step by step or break down I'll do my own research just hopping to narrow down the option and shorten the search and reading to the best.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 30, 2014)

5/3/1 awesome program


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> 5/3/1 awesome program



Appreciate it I'll look into it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2014)

Lift heavy things a lot. That's about it. No one program is really better than another.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lift heavy things a lot. That's about it. No one program is really better than another.



haha simple enough


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lift heavy things a lot. That's about it. No one program is really better than another.



And put 110% into every lift. Don't be a pussy


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 30, 2014)

5/3/1 was the only powerlifting program I ran and I loved it.. but like POB said, it's just about generating power - throw that stretching, contracting, mind-muscle shit out the window and move heavy weight 1-5 reps or lower weight as fast as possible.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> 5/3/1 was the only powerlifting program I ran and I loved it.. but like POB said, it's just about generating power - throw that stretching, contracting, mind-muscle shit out the window and move heavy weight 1-5 reps or lower weight as fast as possible.



Appreciate it.I was thinking is was more difficult than it really is lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 30, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Appreciate it.I was thinking is was more difficult than it really is lol



Not until you start posting huge totals. Until then lift heavy, hard and often. And eat everything you can stuff in that physique face. 

Welcome to the darkside!


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 30, 2014)

I did a 5x3 for a little bit 
Do 4 sets of 3 and then on the last set do as many as you can. For every 2 reps over 3 I would add 5 pounds the next week.

Example. Bench 
This week I did 135 for 7 reps ( 4 reps over 3 so 10lbs)
So next week I will do 145 an so on.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 1, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I did a 5x3 for a little bit
> Do 4 sets of 3 and then on the last set do as many as you can. For every 2 reps over 3 I would add 5 pounds the next week.
> 
> Example. Bench
> ...



Simple enough


----------



## DreamChaser (May 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Not until you start posting huge totals. Until then lift heavy, hard and often. And eat everything you can stuff in that physique face.
> 
> Welcome to the darkside!



My numbers are climbing slowly but they're climbing


----------



## Tren4Life (May 1, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I did a 5x3 for a little bit
> Do 4 sets of 3 and then on the last set do as many as you can. For every 2 reps over 3 I would add 5 pounds the next week.
> 
> Example. Bench
> ...




He says this is an example but it's really all he can bench.


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Appreciate it.I was thinking is was more difficult than it really is lol



Moving heavy weights around taxing your CNS isnt to be taking lightly and is quite difficult.  If any of this is easy, then you are not pushing yourself to the limit......I by no means can say that i am a PLer.......I however had converted my style of training strictly into Powerlifting for the past two months.  I will not be going back from here.  I have pushed myself harder then I have with any other style of training....... and will continue to do so until my first meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 2, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Moving heavy weights around taxing your CNS isnt to be taking lightly and is quite difficult.  If any of this is easy, then you are not pushing yourself to the limit......I by no means can say that i am a PLer.......I however had converted my style of training strictly into Powerlifting for the past two months.  I will not be going back from here.  I have pushed myself harder then I have with any other style of training....... and will continue to do so until my first meet.




And your doing a great job at it. Keep up the hard work and you'll be fine.  
Only 25 more pounds to that  bench mark I told you you'd get.


----------

